# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sipralexa en Risperdal (+ een stommiteit)

## Lenno

Beste forum
Ik zal proberen lang verhaal kort te maken, om dan mijn eigenlijke vraag/probleem aan de kaart te stellen.

2 jaar cannabis verslaafd geweest -> psychotische aanval op een dag(door de hoeveelheden cannabis)
-> sindsdien gestopt met succes MAAR depressie + last van obsessieve compulsiviteit, gelukkig geen echte psychose.

Nu neem ik reeds een 5 tal weken 10mg Sipralexa(eerste week 5mg) en 1mg Risperdal(eerste week 0.5 mg, atypische anti-psychotica) 
De eerste 3 a 4 weken voelde ik me eigenlijk geweldig! Ik was echt aan het rondlopen met een glimlach zonder dat ik wist waarom  :Smile:  

nu heb ik met nieuwjaar heel veel gedronken, en uit zattigheid ook 2 joints gerookt. toen ben ik 'slechtgegaan' en heb ik een echte paniek aanval gehad (hyperventileren, trillen, zweten, kou/warm, heel veel angst). de dag hierna rond het avond eten hetzelfde gevoel, maar niet zo hevig. het was ook na dat ik mijn dagelijkse druppeltjes passiflora nam.daar ben ik voorlopig mee gestopt. 

nu is het zo dat ik mij sinds nieuwjaar heel onwennig voel, draaierig in mijn hoofd, ik slaap enorm veel, veel angstige gedachten, altijd heel warm voorhoofd. het lijkt precies dat door een keer mijn medicatie te combineren met alcohol en drugs die medicatie nu averechts werkt. ik ben ook aant twijfelen dat ik een dag perongeluk 2x 10mg sipralexa heb genomen.

ik zit helaas in examens en heb dus nu niet echt de tijd om hier met mijn psycho/psychiater over te praten. 
toch het leek het mij interessant om op dit forum wat raad of woorden hierover te horen.

sorry voor de lange post!
vriendelijke groeten
Lennart

----------


## RobinBTE

> Beste forum
> Ik zal proberen lang verhaal kort te maken, om dan mijn eigenlijke vraag/probleem aan de kaart te stellen.
> 
> 2 jaar cannabis verslaafd geweest -> psychotische aanval op een dag(door de hoeveelheden cannabis)
> -> sindsdien gestopt met succes MAAR depressie + last van obsessieve compulsiviteit, gelukkig geen echte psychose.
> 
> Nu neem ik reeds een 5 tal weken 10mg Sipralexa(eerste week 5mg) en 1mg Risperdal(eerste week 0.5 mg, atypische anti-psychotica) 
> De eerste 3 a 4 weken voelde ik me eigenlijk geweldig! Ik was echt aan het rondlopen met een glimlach zonder dat ik wist waarom  
> 
> ...


Naar je dokter/psycholoog gaan en vertellen hoe je gemoedstoestand veranderd is. Volgens mij heeft de combinatie met alcohol en dat jointje niet gezorgd voor deze verandering, het kan altijd dat je door je kater een licht dipje hebt maar dat zou niet lang mogen duren. Volgens mij moet jouw dossis gewoon omhoog.

----------


## Adike

In dit geval is met een hulpverlener praten een tijdwinst. Zeker ook omdat je in een spannende periode zit.

----------

